# Can you rebuild my toilet?



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Lady calls for a toilet rebuild, had this "custom" counter put in by some genius. What a pain in the arse.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What's cockeyed?
The counter or the toilet?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah I saw that. Also looks like the toilet is too far from the lav countertop, and too close to the tub. Another clue that maybe the toilet was moved is look at the W/C supply line where it comes out of the wall. W/C doesn't appear centered in the space, in my opinion.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

SHAUN C said:


> Lady calls for a toilet rebuild, had this "custom" counter put in by some genius. What a pain in the arse.


Seen that a few times around here, it's either that or the towel racks that go over the toilet but they put it together around the toilet.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

We've got a 48 unit condo we do a lot of work in that has the same setups in each bath. You literally have to pull the w.c. to change the guts with the kicker being you can just barely get the w.c off the closet bolts below the counter top. You actually have to cut down new bolts if you want to set the thing back down level w/o angling it in there.:furious:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

That I bet is a Fox and Jacobs home. That is one of their trademark designs.

My MIL has those in both bathrooms...pity me!


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats such a pain, found usually in condo's!

On another note of pain in the but toilet rebuilds, Genius American Standard just came out with a toilet, following the Pegasus design, to properly change the fill valve, to access the nut, you need to pull the tank. I was able to get it with a pair of angled needle nose and a lot of patientec, but what a pain!


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Those counter tops used to be real popular around here back in the 70's,called them banjo tops.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

bartnc37 said:


> We've got a 48 unit condo we do a lot of work in that has the same setups in each bath. You literally have to pull the w.c. to change the guts with the kicker being you can just barely get the w.c off the closet bolts below the counter top. You actually have to cut down new bolts if you want to set the thing back down level w/o angling it in there.:furious:



That's what I had to do, it makes you wonder who the heck came up with this ridiculous idea!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SHAUN C said:


> Lady calls for a toilet rebuild, had this "custom" counter put in by some genius. What a pain in the arse.


Looks like a Toto Supreme would fit in there nicely.... :thumbup:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

*"Can you rebuild my toilet?"* 

*Sure can, let me get my hammer!*


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

leakfree said:


> Those counter tops used to be real popular around here back in the 70's,called them banjo tops.


Yep. I've seen them where they cut a hole in top the size of the tank and covered with a piece of formica screwed down. Or they hinged up.


----------

